# Sub-liner hedgehog



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Bean has recently decided that under the liner is in all ways better than on top of the liner. No matter how many times I scoop him out from under, within a few minutes, he's burrowed his way back in. Is this something I should be concerned about? I'm not so much worried about him hurting himself, more that he might not be able to get out on his own. I haven't seen him work his way out (as I said, I pull him out whenever he goes under). Should I just leave him be?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

heehee, silly guy. Being under the liner is fine. If it's hot there, he'es probably liking the coolness of the plastic cage. Is the liner one thickness or multi-folded piece of fleece? If it's multi folded, he might get lost in the folds but single layer or a couple of layers he will be fine.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, it's one of your single-thickness liners. I won't worry then. You may well be right. It's been sticky here (not always hot, but humid), and the room he's in can get pretty warm. I'll leave him alone then - something I'm sure he'll appreciate.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah it's super humid here too but I haven't turned their a/c on yet. It's warm and humid during the day but then goes down so cool at night. Did they react at all to the earthquake? How's Miss Stewie?

There's no chance he'ell get stuck in one of my liners, even if he rolled himself all up in it. :lol:


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

My wrecked shoulder is working well for Stewie's socialization. I've been spending a lot of time watching the tube, and she is usually in a snuggle sack (somewhat to her dismay). She still huffs a lot, even when under her igloo, but she generally just seems to be talking to herself.

I wish I'd been home to see their reaction to the earthquake. I had stepped out for about ten minutes when it hit.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Satin does that too. Sometimes, she'll wrap herself in her liner like a quilly taco. But, mostly, she's under her liner. She seems happiest under there, so I don't fight it.

Satin's a big girl and the only thing her liner diving complicates is that laying her wet fur and skin (from peeing) against the plastic doesn't exactly help the area dry... adding to skin irritation problems. I'd guess that might be less of a problem for boys??


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yeah, Sweetie does that too. we're trying decorative rocks to hold down the liner, but the ones we got weren't heavy enough... :roll:


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Out of all the four hedgies in my heard- they all started out on top of the liners, and then made the discovery of underneath the liners and have stuck to retreating there since.

I used to be annoyed by the liner being constantly messed up (OCD about "neatness), but I never tried to do anything about it. I just figure, it is a hog behavior and it is what it is.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

I have an extra large Super Pets cage and I cut my liners large enough to clip to the side of the cage, so it covers the bottom and the sides of the plastic part. I know if I didn't do this Watson would definitely try to get under there


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Beanie said:


> I have an extra large Super Pets cage and I cut my liners large enough to clip to the side of the cage, so it covers the bottom and the sides of the plastic part. I know if I didn't do this Watson would definitely try to get under there


what do you clip it with? clips?


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> Beanie said:
> 
> 
> > I have an extra large Super Pets cage and I cut my liners large enough to clip to the side of the cage, so it covers the bottom and the sides of the plastic part. I know if I didn't do this Watson would definitely try to get under there
> ...


 :lol: Yes  I clip it with tiny binder clips. When I get home later tonight I can take some pictures and upload them if you want - I've been meaning to do that for the Cage Setup forum anyway and I keep forgetting


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Beanie said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > Beanie said:
> ...


a picture would be great!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, we were out when the earthquake hit too and had no idea until well after we were home and I turned on the tv. :lol: 

I never worry about them going under liners. It's usually for a reason although often that reason is known only to them. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

we have a double layer. how can we prevent Sweetie from getting stuck between them?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If your fleece is folded over to make a double layer, just cut it down the middle so instead of one folded over piece, you have two separate pieces laid on top of one another. It's the folds that can cause a problem. Chances are, with a single fold, he won't get lost.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is the overall set up of my cage:










And a close up of the clips I use to hold the liner up. You just have to make sure the liner is big enough to cover the sides too otherwise you'll end up with a hedgie hammock 










*edited to resize images


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Beanie said:


> Here is the overall set up of my cage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a great idea! we'll implement it soon.


----------

